# [Video] Parity attack!



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2012)

Parity attack.

Lockups and my fingers hurt.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

lol I should try this

which cases did you do?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2012)

What exactly are you doing?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> lol I should try this
> 
> which cases did you do?


In this order


Spoiler

































Lefty of this^ one.













antoineccantin said:


> What exactly are you doing?


 Doing all the K4 parity algs in a PLL time attack sort of way


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 19, 2012)

CP CATAPILLAAAAAAAAA

I don't know what this is but it looks cool. And painful.


----------

